# nvidia + xorg.conf

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen, ob mir mal einer von euch ne saubere xorg.conf zukommen lassen kann. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin, meine nvidia gforce4 4800 TX zum laufen zu bekommen. 

Ich habe alles so gemacht, wie es in der Anleitung steht. Habe in der xorg.conf den Treiber auf nvidia gestellt, habe die Option für glx dort auch aktiviert, dri habe ich auskommentiert.

Aber wenn ich die xorg.conf so abgeändert habe, dann startet X nicht richtig. Habe einen Schwarzen Bildschirm, ne ganze Zeit lang, und wenn ich dann igendwie ein paar tasten Drücke, dann bekomme ich ein weißes Bild mit irgendwas drauf, was ziemlich verschwommen aussieht. Ich kann dann aber auch nicht auf die Konsole zurückswitchen. Es geht quasi gar nichts mehr, dort hilft nur noch der reboot per ssh.

Habe den nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx installiert, das Modul wird auch geladen. opengl-update nvidia habe ich auch gemacht, aber nichts klappt.

Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, und kann mir erklären, was ich machen kann?

Kann mir mal jemand seine xorg.conf posten?

Kann es vielleicht sein, das ich xorg danach nochmal neu kompilieren müsste, damit er mit nvidia funzt?

Würde ja gerne meinen Rechner noch produktiver Einsetzen, aber manchmal bracuht man halt ein bissel 3D  :Smile:  zum zocken. Will das auch unter Linux machen, aber Karte funzt zur Zeit nur unter Windows, und auf Windows habe ich kein Bock mehr.

Schönen Dank schonmal

Der DeEJaY

----------

## psyqil

Welche Treiberversion? Ich meine über irgendwas gestolpert zu sein, daß die 4800er entweder nur oder nicht mit dem 6111 läuft...

----------

## thurin

ich hatte gestern ein ähnliches problem.. weißer bildschirm mit grünen horizontalen streifen, die mal das nvidia-logo waren..

ich hab die horizontale und vertikalen bildaufbaufrequenzen für den monitor nicht richtig eingestellt gehabt.. (vertsync horizrefresh oder so ähnlich..) zusätlich hab ich nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx opengl-update nvidia und modules_update ausgeführt..

jetzt funktioniert wieder alles.. wenn ich wieder daheim bin, dann kann ich dir meine xorg.conf posten, fallstas dann noch brauchst..

lg, f

----------

## deejay

also, ich habe die testing version installiert. sollten dann also die aktuellsten Treiber sein.

Ich werds mal so versuchen.... Aber poste die datei trotzdem mal.

Grafik ist schon was feines, wenn es funktioniert.  :Wink: 

Kann es auch erst heute abend testen, da mein Rechner mit der Karte zu Haus steht und ich noch nicht daheimo bin  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

hier war's:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=250607

----------

## deejay

also, ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin..... sobald ich als Treiber nvidia setze, schaltet sich der Monitor nach dem Startversuch von X komplett ab....

Noch einer ne Idee???

.

----------

## deejay

```
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)
```

das ist jetzt ein Auszug aus meiner log datei. Allerdings mit dem nv Treiber. Aber die Karte wird ja als solches erkannt... komisch komisch

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter, beim Testen!?

```
Section "Module"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "extmod"

        SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load    "record"

        Load    "xtrap"

#       Load    "speedo"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    ModulePath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "de"

    Option      "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "Emulate3Buttons"       "1"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

    Option      "BaudRate"              "9600"

    Option      "SampleRate"            "150"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "L70A"

EndSection

Section "Device"

#    Option     "NoDDC"                 "true"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Driver      "nv"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Identifier  "A250TD"

#    Option     "RenderAccel"           "true"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP"

#    Option     "NvAGP"                 "1"

    Option      "DigitalVibrance"       "1"

#    Option     "PageFlip"              "1" # This turns page flipping on. 

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "A250TD

    Monitor     "L70A"

    DefaultDepth        24

        SubSection "Display"

            Depth       24

            Modes       "1280x1024"

            ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier          "Simple Layout"

    Screen              "Screen 1"

    InputDevice         "Mouse1"        "CorePointer"

    InputDevice         "Keyboard1"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

#    Option     "Composite"             "Enable"

#    Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

    Option      "RENDER"                "Enable"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#     Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Installiert habe ich:

```
*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6111-r2

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6111

      Description: NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6111

      Description: NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

*  x11-base/opengl-update

      Latest version installed: 1.8.1-r1

      Description: Utility to change the OpenGL interface being used
```

----------

## deejay

also, habe auch nochmal ein Treiber downgrade gemacht auf r3 von nvidia-kernel.

irgendiwe gehts immer noch net....

ich poste hier mal ein paar Sachen, vielleicht findet ihr ja den Fehler.....

```
daniel ~ # glxinfo | grep direct

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

```

Und das hier ist meine xorg.conf. Wenn ich jetzt was übersehen habe, dann liegts daran, dass ich ziemlich müde war. Ganzen Tag vorm Rechner schlaucht schon.

Vielleicht findet ja einer einen Fehler, und kann mir diesen korrigieren  :Smile: 

```

Section "Module"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "extmod"

        SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load    "record"

        Load    "xtrap"

#       Load    "speedo"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "CorePointer"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Medion"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5-93.8

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 60-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

#    Option     "NoDDC"                 "true"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

#    Driver      "nv"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Identifier  "A250TD"

#    Option     "RenderAccel"           "true"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP"

#    Option     "NvAGP"                 "1"

    Option      "DigitalVibrance"       "1"

#    Option     "PageFlip"              "1" # This turns page flipping on.

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen"

    Device      "A250TD"

    Monitor     "Medion"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

#    Option     "Composite"             "Enable"

#    Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

    Option      "RENDER"                "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## deejay

und noch was, wenn ich glxinfo ganz ormal aufrufe, dann sagt er mir am Ende "Speicherzugriffsfehler" ?!?!

 *Quote:*   

> daniel ~ # glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> ...

 

----------

## Louisdor

Section "Device"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NV?? [GeForce4 Ti 4800]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Identifier  "A250TD"

EndSection

Die roten Markierungen bitte an Deine Gegebenheiten anpassen, nicht einfach direkt übernehmen!

Hast Du einen CRT Monitor oder TFT?

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen"

    Device      "A250TD"

    Monitor     "Medion"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsectionEndSection 

Lass folgende erst mal auskommentiert.

Section "Extensions"

#    Option     "Composite"             "Enable"

#    Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

#    Option      "RENDER"                "Enable"

EndSection

----------

## Louisdor

Hast Du schon mal mit xorgconfig versucht Deine xorg.conf zu erstellen?

Oder mit xorgcfg ...

----------

## deejay

ich habe einen CRT Bildschirm.

habe ich schonmal gemacht mit xorgconfig.... hat aber auch ncihts gebracht leider  :Sad: 

Boardname weiß ich nicht....  :Sad: 

----------

## psyqil

Ich steh' ja auf X -configure, vergleich' das Ergebnis mal mit Deiner jetzigen, normalerweise muß man nur Maus und Tastatur anpassen...

----------

## deejay

Guten Morgen zusammen,

so, habe jetzt mal X -configure gemacht. Er hat mir im Vergleich zur anderen xorg.conf folgendes ausgeworfen. Kann es leider noch nicht testen, weil ich grad nicht zu Hause bin.

Habe die Tastatur und die Maus soweit angepasst und vorsichtshaltber noch in der Section "Screen" ganz unten die Modes dazugeschrieben, weiß ja nicht ob man das machen muss, aber seitdem mir mal ein Monitor kaputt gegangen ist, bin ich da eher vorsichtig. Er hat auf Jedenfall den nvidia Treiber automatisch erkannt, glx auch.... Muss "dri" trotzdem aktiviert bleiben  :Question: 

Eine Änderung, die ich noch gemacht habe, ist den VideoRAM hinzugefügt... Jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis Feieraben, und dann kann ich das mal testen. Ich hoffe es klappt diesmal.  :Smile: 

Alles ROT makierte, habe ich manuell noch geändert....

Danke nochmal, für eure gute Hilfsbereitschaft  :Wink: 

--------xorg.conf-----------------------------------------------------------------

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse" 

       Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model" 

       HorizSync    31.5 - 93.8

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "NoFlip"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>   

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>   

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>   

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>   

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>   

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>   

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>   

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>   

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>   

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CIOverlay"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceEmulatedOverlay"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TransparentIndex"          # <i>

        #Option     "OverlayDefaultVisual"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NvEmulate"                 # <i>

        #Option     "NoBandWidthTest"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-0"          # <str>   

        #Option     "CustomEDID-CRT-1"          # <str>   

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-0"          # <str>   

        #Option     "CustomEDID-DFP-1"          # <str>   

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-0"           # <str>   

        #Option     "CustomEDID-TV-1"           # <str>   

        #Option     "TVOverScan"                # <f>     

        #Option     "IgnoreDisplayDevices"      # <str>   

        #Option     "MultisampleCompatibility"  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RegistryDwords"            # <str>   

        #Option     "RegistryBinary"            # <str>   

        #Option     "NoPowerConnectorCheck"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AllowDFPStereo"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCUsesTextures"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HorizSync"                 # <str>   

        #Option     "VertRefresh"               # <str>   

        #Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite"     # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

VideoRam    131072

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"  

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display" 

Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1   

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

 Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4   

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

  Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8   

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15  

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16  

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

  Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24  

        EndSubSection

EndSection

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## Louisdor

Trage in Section "Screen" noch  DefaultDepth 24 ein, mit dem Wert den haben willst.

----------

## deejay

ich will 1280x1024 haben.....

wie trage ich das dann ein? reicht default Depth, oder muss ich dieAuslösung da noch irgendwie hinterschreiben??

----------

## Louisdor

 *deejay wrote:*   

> ich will 1280x1024 haben.....
> 
> wie trage ich das dann ein? reicht default Depth, oder muss ich dieAuslösung da noch irgendwie hinterschreiben??

 das sieht bei mir so aus:

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "A250TD

    Monitor     "L70A"

    DefaultDepth        24

        SubSection "Display"

            Depth       24

            Modes       "1280x1024"

            ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection 
```

----------

## deejay

ahh, ok.... dann werd ich das mal da so eintragen, und heute abend mal testen. Mal sehen, obs dann endlich funktioniert....

----------

## deejay

also, habe das system nochmal mit der oben geposteten xorg.conf gestartet. Funktioniert immer noch nicht. Mein Monitor schaltet sich dann einfach aus. 

Ich poste euch mal meine Xorg.0.log. Ich habe da nichts ungewöhnliches drin gefunden????

Vielleicht findet ihr ja was. Wenn ich statt nvidia, mit der selben xorg.conf "nv" als Treiber nehme, dann startet das system. Worann kann es liegen?? Achso, habe "dri" noch auskommentiert, ich glaube dass sollte man ja auchmachen. Aber ansonsten ist meine xorg.conf unverändert (sorry, das die logdatei so lang ist)

```

 Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux daniel 2.6.9-ck3 #3 Thu Nov 11 20:03:03 GMT 2004 i686

Build Date: 09 November 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Nov 16 16:28:46 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80002008, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0648 card 1039,0648 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0001 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:3: chip 1039,7007 card 1462,701d rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1462,7010 rev 00 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1462,7010 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1462,7010 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1462,7010 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1462,7010 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1462,7010 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1462,0900 rev 91 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0281 card 1462,8891 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2025000 - 0xe2025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe2024000 - 0xe2024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe2023000 - 0xe2023fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe2022000 - 0xe2022fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe2021000 - 0xe2021fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2025000 - 0xe2025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe2024000 - 0xe2024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe2023000 - 0xe2023fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe2022000 - 0xe2022fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe2021000 - 0xe2021fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2025000 - 0xe2025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe2024000 - 0xe2024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2023000 - 0xe2023fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2022000 - 0xe2022fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe2021000 - 0xe2021fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2025000 - 0xe2025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe2024000 - 0xe2024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2023000 - 0xe2023fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2022000 - 0xe2022fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe2021000 - 0xe2021fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe2025000 - 0xe2025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe2024000 - 0xe2024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2023000 - 0xe2023fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2022000 - 0xe2022fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe2021000 - 0xe2021fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.28.20.05.02

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-1, TV-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Multiple displays connected, but only one display allowed;

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      using first display

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-93.80 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 60.00-100.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 200MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1200)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe2025000 - 0xe2025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe2024000 - 0xe2024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe2023000 - 0xe2023fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe2022000 - 0xe2022fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe2021000 - 0xe2021fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe2020000 - 0xe2020fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004000 - 0x0000400f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000170 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000010c0 - 0x000010df (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [31] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 1, 0x800004x, 0x08x, 0x08x)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 1, 0x800004x, 0x08x, 0x08x)

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x800004x, 0x08x, 0x08x)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x800004x, 0x08x, 0x08x)

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse0: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

----------

## tux2

 *Quote:*   

> Mein Monitor schaltet sich dann einfach aus.

 

Hört sich an als wär des ein "Out of Range" oder täusche ich mich?

```
 HorizSync 31.5 - 93.8

VertRefresh 60.0 - 100.0 
```

Stimmen die wirklich? Ggf. die oberen Grenzwerte etwas runta setzen.

Geht des bei 16Bit & ner Auflösung von 1024x768?

```

Section "Screen"

    Identifier    "Screen0"

    Device "Card0"

    Monitor "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth        16

        SubSection "Display"

            Depth       16

            Modes       "1024x768"

            Virtual       1024 768

        EndSubSection

```

----------

## deejay

1024x768 ist für nen 19 Zoll Monitor ziemlich groß oder meinst du nicht...

Also die Daten für Horizontal und Vertikal habe ich aus dem Handbuch des Monitors. 

Und es funktioninert ja auch mit der Auflösung, nur nicht mit dem Nvidia Treiber

----------

## deejay

noch jemand ne Idee, woran es liegen könnte??

Würde die Karte so gerne zum laufen bringen   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Louisdor

hm, das ist ja echt schwierig bei Dir!

Ich würde noch mal alles rausschmeissen "emerge unmerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx" was irgendwie nvidia heisst!

Dann den Kernel noch mal checken; also wirklich noch einmal alles der Reihe nach durchgehen, was für Graphic wichtig ist.

Jetzt nun noch einmal "emerge -v nvidia-kernel" und "emerge -v nvidia-glx".

Am besten mit dem Kernel neu booten und danach auf der Konsole X -configure aufrufen.

Evtl. erst mal alle xorg.conf Varianten vorher löschen oder umbenennen.

Dann änderst Du in der xorg.conf noch den nv aus nvidia und gut! Sollte dann aber wirklich irgendwann mal gehen.  :Wink: 

Mit den Monitor-Werten kannst ja mal noch etwas "runter" gehen, vorsichtshalber ...

----------

## Ruefl2x

ok hallo erstmal  :Smile: 

ich les ja schob lange hier im forum aber jetzt hab i mir dacht muss i mal meinen senf dazugebn  :Smile: 

als erstes is mir aufgefallen:

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
> 
> ...

 

steht net im ersten post dass du eine 4800 TX hast?!

(die hier gelistete is genau meine  :Smile:  )

weiters is mir das Xorg.0.log bekannt vorgekommen!

bei mir war das nach dem update auf den 2.6.9er kernel (r3).

i hab das da scho mal irgendwo bei der kernel configuration gelesen, weiss aber nimma wo, dass man hotplug bzw. coldplug emergen soll!

i hab das nach der kernel config natürlich nicht gemacht (vergessn) und mein X hat gaaanz gaaanz langsam hochgestartet. hab dann coldplug emerged und is wieder gangen. proiber das mal, weil ich wie gesagt die gleiche Xorg.0.log hatte (ohne wirklichen fehler).

sonst is mir noch aufgefallen, dasst du extrem viel schmonzes in der xorg.config stehen hast. es is nicht wirklich rausgekommen, ob du, nachdem du X -configure gemacht hast, die original config verwendet hast, oder doch die anderen option hinzugefügt hast!

zu der frage mit der auflösung.

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

so sieht das bei mir aus.

und meine auflösung is 1600x1200

er nimmt imma die auflösung her die die höchste in der "default depth" is!

noch ein guter rat zum schluss!

in der xorg.conf kann ma viel einstellen und wenn man sich nicht absolut sicher ist was man macht, dann reicht die standard xorg.conf vollkommen aus.

mMn kann man da mehr hinmachen wie sonst was  :Smile: 

stef

PS: am driver kanns eigentlich nicht liegen, da

nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111

nvidia-glx 1.0.6111 und

xorg-x11 6.8.0 (bin mir jetzt net sicher obst des hast)

eigentlich keine probleme machen  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *Ruefl2x wrote:*   

> steht net im ersten post dass du eine 4800 TX hast?!
> 
> (die hier gelistete is genau meine  )

 Kann Deine auch 8xAGP?  :Wink: 

----------

## Ruefl2x

jap!

Model:           GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X

IRQ:             11

Video BIOS:      04.28.20.10.00

Card Type:       AGP

hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## deejay

nee, habe mich in meinem allerersten Beitrag vertan.....

Die Grafikkarte die ich habe ist eine "Medion GeForce4 - 8x Ti 4200" 

War damals bei dem Rechner dabei. Hatte ich bei erstellen des Threads nur nicht mehr richtig im Kopf. Aber erkannt wurde die Karte ja so  :Wink: 

Ich versuchs wirklich nochmal so, das ich mal alles runterschmeisse, was mit Nvidia zu tun hat, und mache diese Sachen nochmal neu. Mal sehen obs dann klappt.

Wenn es dann immernoch nicht hinhaut, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter, und werd CS und co. halt unter Windows   :Crying or Very sad:   weiterzocken...

Aber erstmal versuchen -  Nix ist unmöglich, oder?  :Wink: 

Gruß

DeEJaY

----------

## psyqil

 *Ruefl2x wrote:*   

> hehe 

  :Very Happy:  Jetzt hab' ich doch noch mal nachgeguckt, die 4800 ist dann die 4600 bzw. 4400 (->SE) mit 8xAGP, mannomann...  :Razz: 

----------

## deejay

so,ich bins mal wieder.

Habe nun mal alles entfernt, was mit nvidia zu tun hatte. Danach habe ich mir alles neu installiert, aktuellen nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx, habe sogar im kernel die option für agp deaktiviert, stand irgendwie so da nach der installation, habe das modul in den autoload eingetragen, modul geladen, mit opengl-update nvidia die opengl unterstützung aktiviert, habe dann xorc.con komplett überall gelöscht, und nach einem Neustart mit X -configure mir wieder eine generieren lassen. Er hat dann wieder als Trei ber "nvidia" automatisch erkannt. Habe dann die xorg.conf einfach mal so gelassen, habe nur option "nvAGP" aktiviert und dann mal den REchner neu gestartet um die config zu testen, aber der Monitor geht wieder aus und X startet nicht. 

Ich weiß auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll... Keine ahnung was ich noch tun könnte, um diese scheiss Karte zum laufen zu kriegen  :Sad: 

hmm.... Hat noch jemand ne Idee, was ich da machen könnte. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch im kernel was falsch gemacht.

Habe /dev bla deaktiviert für udev, habe udev emerged, habe coldplug emerged und zu boot hinzugefügt, aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht...

Keine Idee mehr !

Gruß

DeEJaY

----------

## Louisdor

Also, coldplug habe ich gar nicht installiert. ...

Und, udev auch nicht ...

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Versuche einmal den Monitor an den DVI Port der Karte anzuschließen. Läuft der Xserver dann?

Ansonsten probiere einmal die Monitoransteuerung der Karte zu beeinflussen und weiterhin beide Monitoranschlüsse wechselseitig zu nutzen (einfach mehrere Kombinationen testen). 

(In den "Device"  Optionen einzutragen, siehe Doc der NVIDIA Treiber.)

```

Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT"

```

oder

```

Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,CRT"

```

oder

```

Option      "ConnectedMonitor" "CRT,CRT"

Option      "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "DFP,TV"

```

----------

## Louisdor

 *deejay wrote:*   

> ich habe einen CRT Bildschirm.

 

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Versuche einmal den Monitor an den DVI Port der Karte anzuschließen. Läuft der Xserver dann?

 

Funktioniert das dann überhaupt, oder gibt es da einen Adapter?

DVI macht doch wohl nur bei TFT Sinn, oder!?

So, wie ich es in Erinnerung habe geht ja alles, wenn er den nv Treiber nimmt, in der xorg.conf!?

----------

## deejay

ja, sobald ich als treiber "nv" eintrage, dann geht der Monitor. Also der Xserver läuft dann ganz normal, klappt halt nur nicht mit dem nvidia treiber  :Sad: 

----------

## zielscheibe

Sicher wollte ich nicht dazu aufrufen ein VGA-Kabel auf einem DVI-Port zu löten.  :Wink: 

Klar braucht es dazu einen Adapter. 

Die Probleme der Monitoransteuerung gibt es halt, deshalb kann man die Grafikausgänge auch mit den angesprochenen Optionen konfigurieren (siehe auch DDC Protokoll ->DOC Nvidiatreiber).

----------

## deejay

Habe nochmal ne Frage.

Muss ich für die AGP Nvidia Karte irgendwas Spezielles im Kernel aktivieren oder deaktivieren?

Vielleicht habe ich ja auch etwas im Kernel vergessen und bekomme deshalb die Karte nicht zum laufen.

Hat da einer ne Idee? Oder kann mir nen Tipp diesbezüglich geben  :Wink: 

danke für eure Hilfe, ich glaube dieses Problem hatte noch keiner  :Very Happy:  oder zumindest so ein hartnäckiges Problem  :Wink: 

Thx

Dee

----------

## deejay

so... funktioniert immer nch nicht....

habe es grad nochmal versucht. In der Xorg.0.log steht auch nichts ungewöhnliches.

Kann es vielleicht daran liegen, das ich im Kernel noch was spezielles aktivieren oder deaktivieren muss??

mit Treiber "nv" geht es, mit "nvidia" schaltet der Monitor ab  :Sad: 

gruß

DeEJaY

----------

## Louisdor

So, gestern habe ich nun auch mal ein Kernel-Update gemacht und folgendes installiert:

- sys-kernel/development-sources - Latest version installed: 2.6.9

- media-video/nvidia-kernel - Latest version installed: 1.0.6629

- media-video/nvidia-glx - Latest version installed: 1.0.6629

Nun habe ich genau das selbe Problem; bei nv als Driver geht X, bei nvidia geht X nicht!

Bei mir bleibt einfach ein schwarzes Fenster stehen, nichts geht mehr, ausser Ctrl+Alt+Del ...

Auch existeirt kein Logfile-Eintrag, der irgendwie hilfreich sein könnte.  :Sad: 

Ich denke mal, dass die zwei Varianten einfach nicht wirklich zusammen harmonieren!?

----------

## zinion

Ich hatte das auch. Das Problem war, daß mein Kernel mit gcc-3.4, der nvidia-kernel und glx aber mit 3.4 emerged wurde.

Also wenn du meinst, bei dir ist das so:

```
gcc-config -l

gcc-config <nummer>

source /etc/profile
```

Und dann die Treiber neu emergen.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich hatte mit meinem 19"-Monitor die selben Probleme, wenn ich für horizontale und vertikale Frequenzen die Werte aus dem Handbuch genommen habe.

Mit folgenden Werten sollte auch dein Monitor 

bei 1280x1024 funktionieren:

```

Section "Monitor"

    ...

    HorizSync 31.0 - 91.0

    VertRefresh 85.0 - 85.0

    ...

EndSection 

```

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3

nvidia-glx-1.0.6111

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11

gcc-3.4.2

Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.

----------

## Louisdor

Nee, ich habe noch alles auf gcc-Version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6).

Jetzt habe ich alles erst mal mit Kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 und nvidia-kernel & glx-1.0.6629 laufen, da geht es ohne Probleme.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Mit folgenden Werten sollte auch dein Monitor 
> 
> bei 1280x1024 funktionieren:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe hier einen Hyundai ImageQuest L70A TFT und folgenden Abschnitt in der xorg.conf:

```
Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "L70A"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200]"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Identifier  "A250TD"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option      "ConnectedMonitor"      "DFP"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "A250TD

    Monitor     "L70A"

    DefaultDepth        24

        SubSection "Display"

            Depth       24

            Modes       "1280x1024"

            ViewPort    0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Damit ging es bisher immer problemlos.

----------

## deejay

Welche Versionen von allem hast du denn jetzt laufen.

Habe meinen Rechner jetzt auch mit gentoo-dev-sources laufen, aebr glaube r3 oder r4 (bin mir aber nicht sicher)

Sag mir mal welchen Kernel, nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx Version du benutzt. DAnn probiere ich das mal bei mir genauso und schaue mal, ob es dann funktioniert. Dann stelle ich noch die Maximalauflösung vom Monitor runter, und dann sollte das aber gehen, oder?

Also sag mal an  :Smile: 

...

...

...

...

Gruß

Der DeEJaY

----------

## reptile

hast du denn tattsächlich mal das mit der option

```

[Section Device]

...

Option "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV,DFP"

...

[EndSection

```

versucht? im log steht ja irgendwo, dass du mehr als ein anzeigegerät angeschlossen hast... wenn ja (also zum beispiel nen fernseher), den mal abziehen, rechner _neu starten_, und schauen obs geht.

wenn da der fernseher schuld wäre, würde es mich nicht wundern, weil afair der 'nv'-treiber den tv-out gar nicht bedienen kann. und ein fernseher kann natürlich keine 100 hz bei 1280x1024.

(mit dem leidigen thema fernseher und nvidia kann ich dann auch noch den einen oder anderen tipp zum besten geben, falls gewünscht.)

hth

----------

## deejay

das mag sein. Also ich habe einen Fernseher dran. Benutze den aber nur, wenn ich dvd's gucken möchte mit Windows zusammen. Dann leite ich das Signal auf den Fernseher. Ich ziehe die Verbindung nachher mal ab und versuche das ganze mal ohne angeklemten Fernseher.... Bin ich noch gar nicht draufgekommen, das der Fernseher da Probleme machen könnte, zumal ich ihn ja auch nicht bewusst angesteuert habe  :Smile: 

Ich versuche das nachher mal, wenn ich zu HAuse bin.

Wäre ja echt genial, wenns jetzt daran gelegen hat  :Very Happy: 

Mal schauen....

Thx

DeEJaY

----------

## Louisdor

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Welche Versionen von allem hast du denn jetzt laufen.
> 
> Also sag mal an 
> 
> ...
> ...

  *novalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Nee, ich habe noch alles auf gcc-Version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6).
> 
> ...

 

Stand aber schon paar Posts weiter oben!  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

Also, das mit dem Kabel zum Fernseher hat schonomal gut funktioniert. Habe es rausgezogen, sonst nichts weiter verändert, bis auf das, das ich die Auflösung vom Monitor etwas runtergeschraubt habe und den Treiber "nvidia" eingefügt habe. 

Danach habe ich nochmal ein modules-update, opengl-update nvidia, und ein modprobe nvidia gemacht.... Habe dann aber vorsichtshalber nocheinmal neu gestartet.

Er hat den nvidia Treiber jetzt angenommen und ich sehe das nvidia Logo. Aber da gehts dann auch nicht weiter.... Bei Logo bleibt er stehen und es geht nicht weiter..... 

Langsam nähern wir uns dem Ziel  :Smile: 

Hat einer noch ne Idee??

Gruß

DeEJaY

----------

## deejay

hat keiner mehr ne idee???

----------

## reptile

dann starte doch nochmal den xserver via startx, wenn nach dem nvidia-logo nix mehr passiert, versuch mal, den server mittels strg-alt-backspace abzuschiessen, und poste dann die fehlermeldung.

wenns mit startx aber geht, dann versuch danach mal gdm/kdm von hand aufzurufen (also nicht über /etc/init.d/xdm, sondern einfach den befehl als root). wenn dann ulkiges passiert, das jeweilige log posten.

----------

## deejay

also, wenn das logo steht, dann kann ich den Xserver auch nicht mehr mittel Strg + Alt + Backspace abschiesßen, geschweige denn auf ne Konsole Umzuswitchen. Geht dann halt gar nichts mehr  :Sad: 

Aber ich kanns mal versuchen, manuell zu starten  :Sad: 

----------

## deejay

so,das hat auch nicht funktioniert. Bleibt einfach stehn und dann geht nichts mehr   :Crying or Very sad: 

so wie oben beschrieben  :Confused: 

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, vielleicht arbeiten ja nicht wirklich alle Kernel mit allen nVidia-Treibern zusammen!?

Ich habe jetzt die gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1 und nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629.

Damit funktioniert es bei mir. Ich experimentiere nun auch nicht mehr weiter!  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

ja, den habe ich jetzt auch instaliert.... komisch komisch....

geht trotzdem nicht  :Sad: 

nvidia-kernel und glx sind auch auf dem neusten Stand......

----------

## reptile

im kernel vielleicht rivafb als framebuffer-treiber angegeben? das tuts nämlich nicht in verbindung mit dem nvidia-binary-treiber.

----------

## deejay

rivafb .... noch nie was von gehört....

ich habe vesafb-tng aktiviert. Wenn du mir sagst, wo ich rivafb finde dann kann ich gern mal gucken....

Aber das ist ziemlich komisch. Es bleibt halt beim Logo stehn, dauert aber auch erst bis das logo erscheint, un dann kommen irgendwann ein paar Buchstaben durch, Also, man kann dann im Logo den SChriftzug Loginname vom benutzer und root sehen, und weiter unten den Schriftzug Passwort. Ist aber nur Text. Sind also drei Worte die man sieht, aber auch nicht immer.

Als ob er versuchen möchte kdm zu starten er dann aber stehen bleibt.

Tastatur geht dann in diesem Moment nicht, somit kann ich ihn  auch nicht mit Strg + Alt + Backspace abschießen, da mein SSH zur Zeit nicht läuft, hilft da nur ein hartreboot...?!?!

aber das ist doch jetzt bestimmt nur noch ne Kleinigkeit, woran es liegen könnte. Sind ja seit vorgestern schon ein ganzes Stück weiter....

----------

## deejay

noch ne Idee was man machen könnte??

----------

## deejay

??

----------

## reptile

also, erstmal finde ich immer noch ~x86 mutig... 

zum zweiten: nur, weil du noch nichts von rivafb gehört hast, heisst es ja nicht, dass du es nicht im kernel hast, oder? :) schau nochmal unter Device Drivers -> Graphics Support -> mVidia Riva support nach, ob du das nicht doch evtl. als modul oder fest ein- kompiliert hast.

alternativ: trag mal in die /etc/rc.conf als displaymanager nicht kdm, sondern xdm ein - der ist sowieso vorhanden, und damit könnte man ja ein scheitern des kdm ausschliessen. ausserdem in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf alles an transparenz entfernen.

meine xorg.conf (gf4ti an nem 1280x1024-tft) sieht so aus:

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

        SubSection  "extmod"

#        Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

        Load        "type1"

        Load        "speedo"

        Load        "freetype"

#       Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

        Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

        RgbPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

        FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

### leer

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse1"

        Driver  "mouse"

        Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

        Option "Buttons"        "6"

        Option "ZAxisMapping"   "5 6"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Eizo L-465"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce 4 Ti4200"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option              "NoLogo"

    Option              "IgnoreDisplayDevices" "TV"

    Option              "TVStandard" "PAL-B"

    Option              "CursorShadow" "1"

    Option              "RenderAccel" "True"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

        Identifier  "Screen 1"

        Device      "GeForce 4 Ti4200"

        Monitor     "Eizo L-465"

        DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

#Section "Extensions

#       Option "Composite" "True"

#EndSection

```

(bereinigt um einige kommentarzeilen)

hth

----------

## amne

 *deejay wrote:*   

> ??

 

Bitte frühestens nach 24 Stunden bumpen.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## deejay

Sorry, aber ich bin mit dieser karte voll am verzweifeln..  :Sad: 

----------

## deejay

 *reptile wrote:*   

> also, erstmal finde ich immer noch ~x86 mutig... 
> 
> zum zweiten: nur, weil du noch nichts von rivafb gehört hast, heisst es ja nicht, dass du es nicht im kernel hast, oder? 

 

ach das meinst du...... Nee, das habe ich nicht aktiviert... Habe ich auch irgendwann mal gehört, dass das deaktiviert werden muss.

Ich versuche es mal mit xdm

----------

## zielscheibe

Schmeiß mal diesen "vesa-tng" und die "Framebufferunterstützung" ersteinmal aus dem Kernel. Falls "agpgart" im Kernel aktiviert sein sollte, probiere einmal in der "xorg.conf" zwischen "Option "NvAGP" "1"" und "Option "NvAGP" "3""  umzuschalten.

----------

## deejay

also, habe gerade mal das ganze mit xdm gemacht.... damit geht es "direct rendering: yes"..

aber mit KDM gehts net.... Wie kann ich nun KDE trotzdem starten

Edit: Jetzt gehts wieder nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## deejay

Kann es sein, das es mit KDE nicht funktioniert.

Also mit xdm geht es und mit gdm geht es auch. Jetzt habe ich mit xdm die KDE Oberfläche gestartet. Und die nvidia Karte läuft jetzt richtig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Password:
> 
> daniel ~ # glxinfo | grep direct
> ...

 

Wenn ich allerdings nur mit dem Befehl "xdm" oder "gdm" versuche einen Displaymanager zu starten, dann habe ich den gleicen Fehler wie vorher?!? Logo bleibt einfach stehen....

Aber ansonsten gehts jetzt erstmal.... Aber noch nicht so richtig wie ich wollte

----------

## hoschi

bin ich der einzige der "nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629" nicht emergen kann, es wäre ein maskiertes paket "-*"  :Sad: 

in meiner package.keywords steht folgendes:

media-video/nvidia-kernel

media-video/nvidia-glx

beide sind laut der online-package-database als "testing" in portage eingestellt, und zwar in version "1.0.6629". laut portage wäre aber nur nvidia-glx als testing in genannter version eingestellt, nvidia-kernel wäre nur als masked-package "-*" drin -> und lässt sich nicht emerge, auch meine kläglichen versuche über package.umask haben keine wirkung gezeigt.

ich brauche genau diesen nvidia-treiber (der sowieso schon älter ist *hmpf*), ich habe mir heute nämlich [b]sofort[/b} die aopen-nvidia 6600GT - AGP geholt, also ich gesehen habe dass der mädchen-markt die karte tatsächlich verfügbar hat (wovon man bei alternate nicht sprechen kann).

wie gesagt portage will nicht, laut online-package-database MUSS portage aber!

ich will jetzt doom³ :Sad: 

----------

## deejay

schreib mal in die package.keyword noch hinter die Pakete

~x86

dann sollte es eigentlich gehn....

----------

